
Blockbuster finally gives in, files for bankruptcy - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/09/blockbuster-officially-going-bankrupt-for-really-real-this-time.ars
======
skowmunk
What a shame.

What would have happened if the head honchos at Blockbuster had copied the
models of netflix and redbox as soon as they came up in the market, and
aggressively pushed them? or acquired them agggressively? (doesn't it happen
all the time in the tech industry?)

What awesome leverage they would have had to make these models work
successfully for them, with their already existing relationships with the
studios?

They must have never read the book 'who moved my cheese' or never put those
principles in practice even if they read it.

Wonder what personal traits prevented them from seeing these new biz models as
mortal threats.

